# Safe to use other chargers?



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

So we have like 10 charger cables in the house and my old charger for my Droid in my car.

Is it safe to use these other chargers of various brands/manufactuers? Are we only supposed to use the official samsung one?

Just dont want to fry my $300 phone.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

As far as I know, the differences between the chargers are just gonna be voltage levels, and if anything an older one might not be enough to charge your nexus, but i dont think you have to worry about frying it. Could be wrong, tho.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tw15egan (Mar 19, 2012)

From my experiences, I HAVE been getting some problems, I'm sure others will say they haven't. If you are a root user, and have $20 to spare to pick one up online, I would suggest getting a car specific one. I must have somehow messed up my USB port, because it can no longer connect to my computer (and thus I can't reroot) after using an old Motorola Car Charger. Don't know if they are related, but that is my assumption. YMMV


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the responses so far guys!!

A few more responses for peace of mind would be great


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I have used 5 different types of chargers (Stock, HTC, Motorola, LG, Cheapo amazon) and all but the LG have worked fine, with no problems at all. The LG one wouldn't charge my phone or let me connect it to my PC.

Edit: Also used the Verizon car charger for all of my phones and have never had a problem with any of them (Including the GNexus).


----------



## tw15egan (Mar 19, 2012)

No problem man, like I said, my problem could be specific to my phone, and the charger I used in the car, IF that is what even caused the problem! I have my friend's old charger here at work that I use constantly; it chargers a bit slower, but it works fine


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

i was using a nook cable and a tmobile car charger and my phone started to catch on fire...


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been using my Motorola branded micro usb cables, wall chargers, and car charger without any issues, as well as some generic cables I bought from monoprice.
The only thing I noticed was that I had to use the stock Samsung microusb cable when doing PC file transfers - the moto ones would go extremely slow.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, you have been very helpful.


----------



## deaffob (Aug 16, 2011)

Well the reason why your phone doesn't get charged sometimes is because if it isn't receiving enough power, it will recognize it as USB-powered and it will charge very slowly or sometimes if you are using the phone at the same time, you can lose the battery slowly.

If you downloaded some of the kernels that support USB fast charge, it will charge just like AC-powered adapter even from your low powered USB or cheap AC adapter.


----------



## LANAtron (Jun 24, 2011)

I have some good chargers and some really cheap ones. The cheap ones charge ok but they don't last very long. I always use my Motorola OG Droid cable for Odin and stuff. Still haven't found one as well made as that.

As far as car chargers, don't skimp. I've had very bad luck with cheapos. A phone specific one or a verizon one works well. Just my 0.02.

Sent from my G-Nex


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Whit all the troubles of bad usb ports and all that im not going to use anything but what Samsung gave me.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Plain and simple: It is safe to use them.

microUSB charging is meant to be universal, with a standard 5.0V, 0.5 or 1.0 Amp output. Some chargers/cables think they're special, and ruin that standard-ness (looking at the LG G2x's charger).

Most chargers and cables should work. If they don't, then it's likely that charger/cable doesn't conform to the standard. For example, right now I'm using my Kindle's charger and cable to charge my GNex, just because I keep it conveniently placed next to my bed, and the USB cable is several feet long.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Heck I still use my BlackBerry charger to charge my Gnex. Nice long charger cable


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome replies. Thanks all.

My worry was that other chargers might send too much current/voltage and hurt the phone or the battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> Awesome replies. Thanks all.
> 
> My worry was that other chargers might send too much current/voltage and hurt the phone or the battery.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Iirc, the only ones you should be worried about are tablet adapters as then have a higher amperage pull then cell phone adapters.

I could be completely off base, but coulda sworn I read something, somewhere.

Regardless, cables should make no difference. I've used Samsung, Moto, BB, and Monoprice, with no issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Joosman (Mar 20, 2012)

Besides my stock charger, I also use a Motorola car charger and a Motorola AC charger, both designed for the Droid X. I have two batteries, so I also have a generic external charger that works flawlessly on stock and extended batteries.


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

I use my 2nd Gen Kindle charger for my gnex as well as one of those ridiculously expensive generic car chargers from best buy and everything's been groovy. One of my coworkers bought a 2 dollar car charger for his Evo; when I used it, cause my phone to make a very high pitch squeal (wasn't loud though), so I took it off and never used it again. My coworkers phone ended up with odd behaviors like refusing to charge and other strange things (buying a new battery was the only fix). So while this could or could not be the chargers fault, I'd say stay away from the oddly cheap no name products, just because our phones deserve such caution in my opinion. We should be okay with branded or standard compliant products like those from monoprice.


----------



## jcastag (Sep 1, 2011)

Same here. I never had a problem on any other phone using any other charger. But my nexus does not like my lg charger.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I use my stock Samsung charger for my living room. And I have two old HTC evo wall chargers, one with the stock HTC cable and the other with the amazon micro USB cable. They work just fine so far.

Actually I recommend the amazon brand micro USB, they're cheap in price but built well and are longer than the stock USB cable

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Plain and simple: It is safe to use them.
> 
> microUSB charging is meant to be universal, with a standard 5.0V, 0.5 or 1.0 Amp output. Some chargers/cables think they're special, and ruin that standard-ness (looking at the LG G2x's charger).
> 
> Most chargers and cables should work. If they don't, then it's likely that charger/cable doesn't conform to the standard. For example, right now I'm using my Kindle's charger and cable to charge my GNex, just because I keep it conveniently placed next to my bed, and the USB cable is several feet long.


^This. Exactly this. The Nexus charger has a 1 Amp output, computer usb ports use 500mA. I have seen 700mA chargers before too. So when you're using a charger you can check the tiny print on it for the amperage and see what it's output is. The higher it is the faster it will charge.


----------

